# dying short coat



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

My dog is supposed to be black, but there seems to be some patches of brownish colors, i dont really have a problem with it but my gf seems to think it should all be black. is it healthy to dye there coat? we are looking into different brands but im unsure if this is even safe? please help


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A black dog can sometimes turn brown if in the sun a lot, it just bleaches their coat. I have had black dogs get some brown in the coat and it is normal. Dyeing the coat would burn the dogs skins and their skin is more sensitive than ours. Dyeing the coat would be silly and not necessary. If it is sun related move the dog in shade during them day and the coat will go back to normal eventually. If it is just the color of the dog then enjoy your dog for what he is. Many black dogs have an under color of brown or chocolate.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have seen many black dogs with fawn and chocolate highlights. My pug has fawn highlights if you look closely, and Lady is blue, but has a lot of chocolate highlights. Just like people hair, dog's fur can be very varied.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

GOOD POST PERFOMANCE AND FLOORCANDY

unless you start losing hair or theres papules or sores under certain spots, i wouldnt be too concerned. Just make sure your dog has a way to find shade


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Uhm, do what now?


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Uhm, do what now?


lol. Perm it. Sorry for the sarcasm.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how often will you have to touch up his roots??? lol


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

lol you guys are hillarious! but like i said its not my idea its the gfs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wouldn't do the dogs hair in all sincerity. Here in clay county it is an act of animal abuse and if they find out they will take your dog. Found this out at the AC&C when I took a friend to adopt another dog... her poodle that she brought along was pink... They refused to adopt the new dog to her (which was put down that same day) and told her to leave immediately after seeing the dog.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Patches and in spots of brown or when you take dog outside it looks to have a brownish color to it? I ask because there is a color called seal and it is where a dog looks black out of the direct light but once it gets into the light the dog has a brown or red color to them. Oh and please don't let your GF dye the dog's hair. LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pit4life said:


> My dog is supposed to be black, but there seems to be some patches of brownish colors, i dont really have a problem with it but my gf seems to think it should all be black. is it healthy to dye there coat? we are looking into different brands but im unsure if this is even safe? please help


Well i answered the only part that I saw... About brownish spots.

Papules are sort of those bumps we consider acne, but if they are sores, they could be staph or some skin irritation. If it's not one of those things, I would let the dogs hair be.

And let me give you my two cents on dying the dog's hair. To me, it's a form of abuse any way you see it. One thing is to dress up a dog, whose garments can be removed, but you are adding chemicals to a dogs skin. their skin is stronger than ours, but actually thinner and IMO your g/f doesnt sound too concerned with her coat if she's trying to dye it. It seems ignorant. Not tryign to come off rude but JMO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Uhm, do what now?


postules and papules are lumps on the outer surface of the skin. they can be caused by oil, bacteria, heat, staph, etc. of course the ones caused by oil and dirt are more like acne then anything else, where as the heat blisters and staph may feel uncomfortable when you touch them.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ive seen people dye their dogs hair diff colors for sports teams and such....you can use kool aid or food coloring for safe colors probably


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

pit4life said:


> My dog is supposed to be black,


Lmao. Says who? That's a crazy thing to say. Only in America...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Lmao. Says who? That's a crazy thing to say. Only in America...


i dont understand the humor in your statement...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe you should think about it a little longer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They do have dyes for dogs that the groomer can do, like if you wantyou poodle pink or green. I do see them from time to time and that is not animal abuse. They also have stuff you can use for the show ring to cover a spot and make it black, brown, or white but it is very temporary and you use it for the show ring. BUT to take people hair dye with all the harsh chemicals I DO think is abusive.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Maybe you should think about it a little longer.


a lot of the stuff you joke about seems to be racial. i dont like it, or think its funny


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> They do have dyes for dogs that the groomer can do, like if you wantyou poodle pink or green. I do see them from time to time and that is not animal abuse. They also have stuff you can use for the show ring to cover a spot and make it black, brown, or white but it is very temporary and you use it for the show ring. BUT to take people hair dye with all the harsh chemicals I DO think is abusive.


:goodpost:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> a lot of the stuff you joke about seems to be racial. i dont like it, or think its funny


Yeah? Tough shit. Ignore my posts. Don't derail this thread any further. PM me if you got something to say.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> postules and papules are lumps on the outer surface of the skin. they can be caused by oil, bacteria, heat, staph, etc. of course the ones caused by oil and dirt are more like acne then anything else, where as the heat blisters and staph may feel uncomfortable when you touch them.


I was talking to the OP. Dying a dog's hair... :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Yeah? Tough shit. Ignore my posts. Don't derail this thread any further. PM me if you got something to say.


woaah there nelly untwist those panties


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I was talking to the OP. Dying a dog's hair... :rofl:


lol i was like "i shoulda said bumps" lol

but yeah.. im sure people dye their dogs fur all the time.. but WHY?!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Like I told you, PM me. Keep it out of the thread.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for all the great advice


----------

